# Skinning wire sheaths



## Mcsparkin (Sep 12, 2012)

What is the arguably the best method? I recently seen some Rack-A-Tier strippers that had a NMD sheath stripper in them, I wonder how good they work. I have used mostly a dulled hook knife personally and with good technique it works pretty good. Its a big part of the day so maybe worth the investment to have a more specialized tool.


----------



## Czap (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the sheathing t-stripper. but they are very long and bad for tight spots.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mcsparkin said:


> What is the arguably the best method? I recently seen some Rack-A-Tier strippers that had a NMD sheath stripper in them, I wonder how good they work. I have used mostly a dulled hook knife personally and with good technique it works pretty good. Its a big part of the day so maybe worth the investment to have a more specialized tool.


If you mean these type, 



















They damage the wire, I stopped using mine.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

I use these ones









I found when they were brand new they would damage the wire a little bit, solution was to use the 12 space on the 14 at a slight angle til they broke in, now that they are broken they are th cats ass for cutting in plugs and switches.

for 3 wire i just use a razor and skin the sheath


----------



## Czap (Jan 29, 2013)

pwoody said:


> I use these ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly. If your using the slant strip technique you might be better off with the 12-2 only ones.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

S stripper


----------



## Eric Daniel (Feb 8, 2013)

pwoody said:


> I use these ones
> 
> I found when they were brand new they would damage the wire a little bit, solution was to use the 12 space on the 14 at a slight angle til they broke in, now that they are broken they are th cats ass for cutting in plugs and switches.
> 
> for 3 wire i just use a razor and skin the sheath


I like these. To keep from damaging wire,I don't squeeze and wiggle like they say to. Just a gentle squeeze, almost more to score than cut he sheath. Then a couple bends of the sheath and pull. I've never noticed them damaging wire, but it would be hare to see right at the sheath edge. 

Same if I use a ripper. I score and only try to cut through in the lat half-inch.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i strip everything with these


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just nip the sheathing with dikes and pull the sheathing off. Or just slice lightly with a utility knife and pull.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

side strip the nmd skin with a knife, got to do some resi the other day, helping one of the millwrights with his house build, loved every second of it, nothing to complicated, wouldn't want to do it every day, but was nice change from cable tray and teck/tray cable and MCC's and PLC's


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I do. Knife on the edge. No problem.


----------



## Czap (Jan 29, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Yeah, that's what I do. Knife on the edge. No problem.



Yeah some people don't have the hand control. If I'm at a 4 gang or cutting in a panel I'll hit all the wires with the t\stripper and one pull remove the sheathing all at once


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

one jman i worked with for a bit uses a potato peeler.

confused the isht out of me as i couldnt see what was in his hand and just saw half the sheath fall offas he ran his hands over it.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

pwoody said:


> one jman i worked with for a bit uses a potato peeler.
> 
> confused the isht out of me as i couldnt see what was in his hand and just saw half the sheath fall offas he ran his hands over it.


I once knew a guy to use a short trim screwdriver to score the sheathing on both sides and pull clean off.. He definately had the touch cause I still can hardly do it right.


----------



## JBadaoa (Jan 29, 2011)

I use a klein hook knife for all Romex usually. When I was doing strictly new construction residential I did switch to the ideal t stripper with Romex strippers on them. Makes the job Much faster


----------

